# B&H bundle sale on EOS 6D and EOS 5D Mark III



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

This is from Canon Rumors...

The two links you need are:

EOS 6D - Canon EOS 6D DSLR Camera with 24-105mm Lens and Inkjet Printer Kit
EOS 5D Mark III - Canon EOS 5D Mark III DSLR Camera Body Kit with Inkjet Printer and Paper



*Deal: EOS 5D Mark III & EOS 6D Bundles from B&H Photo*

*Canon EOS 6D w/24-105 f/4L IS Bundle*


Canon EOS 6D Body
Canon EF 24-105 f/4L IS
Canon Pixma Pro-100 Printer
Pack of Photo Paper
SanDisk 16gb SD Card
*$1999 AFTER $400 mail-in rebate*
*Canon EOS 6D Bundle at B&H Photo $1999 *(after mail-in rebate) - *$2399 BEFORE mail-in rebate of $400*
*

Canon EOS 5D Mark III Bundle*


Canon EOS 5D Mark III Body
Canon Pixma Pro-100 Body
Pack of Photo Paper
SanDisk 64gb SD Card
*$2899 AFTER $400 mail-in rebate*
*
Canon EOS 5D Mark III Bundle at B&H Photo $2899* (after mail-in rebate) - *$3299 BEFORE mail-in rebate of $400*

*NOTE: **You need to proceed through checkout to see the pricing.*


----------



## JBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Wow, the 6D is smoking hot. The 5D3 deal would be epic if it came with the 24-105.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2013)

Yeah, that 6D + 24-105 lens is a great deal. If you can find a buyer for the printer, it's even a better deal.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

This deal has come at the right time, since I am looking at buying the EOS 6D with the 24-105mm EF L lens by the end of September.

With the $400 rebate (AMEX debit card) I will get this.
MeFOTO GlobeTrotter Carbon Fiber Travel Tripod Kit (Titanium)


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 5, 2013)

The 6D is a good deal. The Mark III deal is not. Still waiting for the 5d Mark III to come down to around the 2,000 dollar range. To me, the price point is bloated, especially compared to the competition. 

For sheer imaging capabilities, I might eventually go with the D800 anyway.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

For the Canon EOS 6D bundle, it is actually $2399 once you check out. So, once you get the $400 AMEX debit card (rebate) it will have only cost you $1999.  Basically, you are getting everything for free except for the 6D body - sweet deal!

I can definitely do this by the end of the sale on September 30th.


----------



## JBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Actually just checked B&H website. Look at the rebates for the items. Really the rebates are to get you into their printer for cheap which makes the deal, IE free printer. According to the website you can get the printer for 399.99 - 300 rebate = 99. I check the rebate and it only shows $200 off for just a printer purchase.

Anyone have experience with B&H rebates? Obviously they bank on X amount of people not doing the forms to make these deals happen. Just FYI 6D Kit on Amazon is 2399 alone. So in contrast if you can get the whole deals for 1999 its insane. Right now Im torn. I was bashing the 6D in contrast to the D600, but considering this deal puts the actual price of the body at about 1300-1500 if you wanted to sell the 24-105 thats just insane value.

If they could get the lens in on that 5d3 deal I would whip out the CC and buy it now.


----------



## JBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Mac where are you getting this info. Just went to B&H and it shows the 6D combo at $2599 - 400 mail in rebate for 2199. Obviously still a good deal, but the $200 difference takes it from smoking hot to good. Also, price of 5D3 combo is 3499 - 400.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

Since I am buying my first DSLR and going 35mm FF right away, I am going to keep that lovely 24-104mm EF L lens.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

JBrown said:


> Mac where are you getting this info. Just went to B&H and it shows the 6D combo at $2599 - 400 mail in rebate for 2199. Obviously still a good deal, but the $200 difference takes it from smoking hot to good. Also, price of 5D3 combo is 3499 - 400.



Read above... Canon Rumors. 

It says,"You need to proceed through checkout to see the pricing." So, it does show $2399 in the cart when you check out (with the EOS 6D deal) - just verified that myself. With the $400 rebate (AMEX debit card) it will bring it to $1999. ​

i.e.

*Cart*

ItemQtyPriceCanon EOS 6D DSLR Camera with 24-105mm Lens and Inkjet Printer Kit1*$2,399.00 *see the *current lower price*
*SubTotal:$2,399.00*
Sales Tax:$0.00
Discounted Shipping:Free
*Order Total:$2,399.00*


​


----------



## JBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

Ahh. Just went to checkout and shows the $2399. Great deal!


----------



## JBrown (Jul 5, 2013)

LOL, christ this is brutal. Must resist, but such a good deal.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

JBrown said:


> LOL, christ this is brutal. Must resist, but such a good deal.


LOL It is a very good deal. 

I'm going to keep the lens, since I will need a good walk-around lens. The printer will be nice to print photos up to 13 x 19 inches. Other people might want to sell those two items. With the $400 rebate I can get the MeFOTO carbon fiber tripod I want to get for the 6D.


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

*Note: *You can buy either one of these to qualify for this bundle deal - good until September 30th. Check the Canon rebate PDF ​here!



Canon EOS 5D Mark III Camera

Canon EOS 5D Mark II Camera

Canon EOS 7D Camera

Canon EOS 6D Camera

Canon EOS 60D Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T5i Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T4i Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T3i Camera

Canon EOS Rebel T3 Camera

Canon EOS Rebel SL1 Camera

And... You can just buy a lens, instead of a camera body or kit, to qualify for the rebate. 



EF 17-40mm f/4L USM

EF 24-105mm f/4L IS USM

EF 8-15mm f/4L Fisheye USM
EF 16-35mm f/2.8L II USM

EF 24-70mm f/2.8L II USM

EF 100mm f/2.8L Macro IS USM

EF 70-200mm f/4L IS USM

EF 50mm f/1.2L USM

EF 85mm f/1.2L II USM

EF 70-200mm f/2.8L IS II


----------



## macintoshsauce (Jul 5, 2013)

Just called B&H at the phone number for Canon rebates (on PDF). Everything looks great, so I will be purchasing the EOS 6D kit deal by September 30th. Hopefully sooner!


----------



## Juga (Jul 5, 2013)

JBrown said:


> LOL, christ this is brutal. Must resist, but such a good deal.



Do it...I just got my 6D w/ 24-105 today!!! UPS waited until the last possible second to deliver but I am not complaining too much since it was free shipping.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 5, 2013)

Awesome Joe--a new 6D and 24-105 L zoom!!! *Who's gonna have a great weekend??????????* I think I know!!!!


----------



## Juga (Jul 5, 2013)

Derrel said:


> Awesome Joe--a new 6D and 24-105 L zoom!!! *Who's gonna have a great weekend??????????* I think I know!!!!



Bitter sweet Derrel...I have to work (12hr graveyard shifts) but I do get to go out and play with the nice low light capability on my breaks!


----------



## dfranks04 (Jul 22, 2013)

Sadly the 6d deal for $1999 is no longer available. I called at the end of last week and the price is back up to $2599 with the $400 mail in rebate. Still a great deal and I placed my order. Sadly the printer (that I dont even want) is out of stock and I'm waiting on that to arrive before they ship the rest of my order. Cannot wait to have my first serious dslr!


----------



## kathyt (Jul 22, 2013)

Rotanimod said:


> The 6D is a good deal. The Mark III deal is not. Still waiting for the 5d Mark III to come down to around the 2,000 dollar range. To me, the price point is bloated, especially compared to the competition.
> 
> For sheer imaging capabilities, I might eventually go with the D800 anyway.


$2000 for the Mark 3? Keep dreaming. The Mark 2's are coming back up in price used. Have you used the Mark III yet? For more then 24 hours? After you do come back and post.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 22, 2013)

kathythorson said:


> $2000 for the Mark 3? Keep dreaming. The Mark 2's are coming back up in price used. Have you used the Mark III yet? For more then 24 hours? After you do come back and post.



I will keep the dream alive. The initial price point at $3500 is a money grab. Its a great camera for all-around purposes. Price point is swollen at this point. Give it a couple years and it will get down to mark 2 prices. Everyone who's buying it now is  paying the "get it while its new" tax.


----------



## Derrel (Jul 22, 2013)

The 5D Classic premiered at $3499. It did not sell in big numbers. Then there was a price rebate. Eventually, the price was lowered to $3199. Then after another time interval, $2999. Then there was a series of rebates, interspersed with incremental lowerings of the retail price. Near the end of life of the 5D, the price was dropped to $2199, with occasional $1999 prices offered by various outlets to clear inventory. The current 5D-III pricing strategy has been used before. The 5D pricing strategy is not geared toward high volume sales numbers and wide,wide adoption. It is not a Digital Rebel, and the price structure is designed to maximize profit on low sales figures. Frankly, not all "that many" people have been able to afford a 5D of any iteration, and that's by design. When it's near the very end of its life, prices WILL come down.

Canon now has the new, low-cost, simple-body full-frame for this era:the 6D, which is what the original 5D and the 5D-II were: "simplified" FF bodies, with good sensors. The 5D III has been re-tooled and greatly beefed up, to compete with Nikon's mid-level FF price point offering the D800. Nikon's new management team wants to "sell more units" than the old crew, so the D800 is priced currently $703 less than the 5D-III.

Dealers need to make some profit. Canon needs to make some profit. People who want the low-cost Canon FF can buy the 6D, but the 5D-III is another animal.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Jul 22, 2013)

Derrel said:


> The 5D Classic premiered at $3499. It did not sell in big numbers. Then there was a price rebate. Eventually, the price was lowered to $3199. Then after another time interval, $2999. Then there was a series of rebates, interspersed with incremental lowerings of the retail price. Near the end of life of the 5D, the price was dropped to $2199, with occasional $1999 prices offered by various outlets to clear inventory. The current 5D-III pricing strategy has been used before. The 5D pricing strategy is not geared toward high volume sales numbers and wide,wide adoption. It is not a Digital Rebel, and the price structure is designed to maximize profit on low sales figures. Frankly, not all "that many" people have been able to afford a 5D of any iteration, and that's by design. When it's near the very end of its life, prices WILL come down.
> 
> Canon now has the new, low-cost, simple-body full-frame for this era:the 6D, which is what the original 5D and the 5D-II were: "simplified" FF bodies, with good sensors. The 5D III has been re-tooled and greatly beefed up, to compete with Nikon's mid-level FF price point offering the D800. Nikon's new management team wants to "sell more units" than the old crew, so the D800 is priced currently $703 less than the 5D-III.
> 
> Dealers need to make some profit. Canon needs to make some profit. People who want the low-cost Canon FF can buy the 6D, but the 5D-III is another animal.



The 5d III is pretty great. The 6D will come down a fair bit too. The "fair" price, and the price I would pay for a mark III, is probably in the 2000-2399 range.

Remember, there have already been refurb deals on the 5d III in the upper 2000's. I think robin snagged one. 

Expired deals: 

Body only $2750 

Best deal I've seen to date:
New 5d Mark III + 24-105 $3299

when factoring in the cost of the glass with this deal, you are easily in the low 2000's, which is where I think the 5D III should be anyway. 

Just give it time and the Mark III will come down, or wait for deals like this. Buying it full price is like burning money, in my opinion. Buying it now, you're paying the "get it while it's new" tax.


----------

